# Hog dimensions.



## toddzio (Jul 22, 2017)

My family does a pig roast every year, traditionally in a Caja China box.  I find this cooking method rather bland.
So, I want to smoke a whole hog.
And since I am going to smoke a whole hog, I need a new cooker Right?
Thing is I don't know how large a whole hog is.
Does anyone know if there is a weight/dimension correlation?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 22, 2017)

This should help...JJ

http://www.belson.com/Pig-Roast-Manual-Page-03-Instructions-Obtaining-Your-Pig


----------

